# Needed Fluval FX5 top cover



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

During the move, part of the fluidized bed filter fell over and hit the FX5 breaking the fitting off the cover. I hate to buy a whole new one, but I don't see an easy way to repair it either. If you have an alternate filter, I need one capable of 150+ gallons, preferably high velocity/flow. I'm willing to go mostly biological filtration... I'm beginning to think mechanical isn't as important as long as you have good bio filtration and vacuum during water changes. 

Michael


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Depending on the type of plastic, you could try plastic welding it. I've used good old PVC pipe cement to chemically plastic weld an output nozzle on my ehiem 2213 and rena 400 air pump. Over this last weekend, I did try the cement on fixing the cover to my Fluval 404 but it didn't work. I suspect the plastic type is PET. 

--Robert


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

/\ I would say the same.. I got a casade 1000 but it needs, hoses intake tube and spray bar.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Let me know what are you doing with it! I need a fx5 pump and hoses. (if you are not fixing yours off course)


----------

